# Ένας Πούτιν μάς χρειάζεται!



## Costas (Dec 31, 2008)

Εξ όνυχος τον λέοντα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 20, 2009)

Άρθρο από το Βήμα για την αθώωση των κατηγορουμένων για τη δολοφονία της δημοσιογράφου Άννας Πολιτκόφσκαγιας. Η Εισαγγελία άσκησε έφεση.

«Νιώθω απίστευτη ντροπή για αυτή την ετυμηγορία» είπε ο πρόεδρος της Ενωσης Δημοσιογράφων Βσέβολοντ Μπογκντάνοφ.


----------



## Costas (Feb 23, 2009)

Δεν θα ασκήσουν έφεση τα παιδιά της Πολιτκόφσκαγιας στην αθωωτική απόφαση για τη δολοφονία της μητέρας τους. Από την Καθημερινή.


----------

